# Thinking of buying a calf, any advice.



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm considering buying a heifer calf that's 7 months old. She's a jersey x gurnsey cross. Is this a good cross? I'm wanting to milk and possibly use her as a foster mom. 

 They're asking $450 for her is that reasonable?

 I appreciate any advice you all may have.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know where you are or how she looks but the price sounds decent for an unregistered crossbred animal of that age.  I'd like to see a pic. How much do you know about her?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

CAn you see her mother?


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very little at this point. I posted an want add on craigslist and the owner responded. I'm waiting on pics now.

  He says the mother is on premises and pours the milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

I would want to see the mother at milking time, that will give you an idea on how much she gives, how easily/hard she milks. Sometimes a hard milker is heriditary.  Look them both over good. You want an animal that hips are slightly higher than pins, ideally. Being off a little isn't bad but a big difference will cause problems. In a cow the ribs should be open. Take your fingers and put them between the last two ribs and you should be able to get 2-3 fingers in there. Make sure the legs are nice and straight. There is a thread here with pics showing this info, I will see if I can find it again.

The breed cross is okay, they are both dairy breeds so that's not going to be an issue.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

The thread is here.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice and links. I did email him and ask if the calf was a twin.  The mother is there so I'll get to look at her when I go see the calf.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok one more question. I had another guy email me about two 5 month old holstein heifers. He's asking 325 each. So all things being equal other than age and price which would you guys buy?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't imagine he would keep a twin heifer of a heifer/bull for 7 months.   A heifer/heifer twin wouldn't make any difference. By the time the animal is grown you can't tell a difference in size from singles if they are grown properly.
Oldest DD bought a twin Jersey calf  a week old. 4 years later it took her to the Louisville International Expo with 4H. Wonderfully large cow with great spring of rib and a gem to work with.  I remember it took her over an hour of studying which calf out of 4 she wanted to buy.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

SHortcake, it depends on what you want. Both prices are reasonable, so you have to decide what breed you want and how each one looks.
You have some serious thinking to do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

You also have to decide how much milk you want. Holsteins are generally bigger milkers than jerseys. I'm not sure on the Guernesy.

Twin heifers are not that big of deal as long as you watch the body build(see link above for some info). It's twin heifer/bull that are more worrisome. As Imissmygirls said, I doubt he would have kept a heifer/bull twin this long if he didn't want it. There is a way to tell free martins. I'll see if I can find that thread so I don't have to try to discribe it.

Where are you at?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is the quote on how to tell them.



			
				jhm47 said:
			
		

> Whichever object that is chosen, you would insert it into the suspect heifer/cow's female orifice.  In a freemartin, it will only go about 3-6 inches, and then you would hit a "dead end".  In a normal animal, you should be able to go at least twice that distance.  A freemartin has no uterus or ovaries, thus, the reproductive tract ends at the urethra.  I have found many of these cattle in my business of AI.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Make sure the pics are from side and back. If you look at the link showing different traits to look for you can see how different angles show different things.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks both of you, I'm in VA. I thought the probing had to be done before they're 1 month old. Here's a pic of the 7 month old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

She doesn't look to bad, maybe a little downhill to the front but, that could be angle too. Make sure to double check her front end strength. 

I see over at BYChickens your wanting price ideas. Here's what the holsteins brought last week here. They didn't have any jersey's or crossbreds listed.
Open Holstein Heifers  
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 550-750# 600-850 per head 
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 750-950# 650-1000 per head 
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 350-550# 350-700 per head


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I posted there first then I thought heck they have a whole forum dedicated to cows, I'll go post there. lol

 I'm terrible with weights how much would you say this cow weighs?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 29, 2009)

650 lbs.  And---you can do the pencil test or test tube test at any time.  You just have to figure that the bigger the cow, the farther the pencil/test tube will go in.  The heifer in question is large enough to be palpated rectally to see if she has normal development.  Another sign of a freemartin is a very small vulva compared to a normal heifer.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 29, 2009)

I forgot.  Get those horns off before she hurts someone.  DO IT!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

SHe looks older than 7 months to me, but I am used to pure Jersey.  I don't know how much the Guernsey would affect her structure.  She looks from that pic to pass for pure Jersey.  Tailhead is a bit high, but hey, i'm being fussy She looks fine for an average heifer.
Do the Holstein's have registration papers?  The Jersey doesn't of course.  That adds $$ to the price so I am assuming they do not.
This heifer will be smaller than a Holstein, if that matters to you.  Also it will mature around 1000 lbs, not 13-1400.
You don't see too many Holsteins as family cows. People want the higher butterfat from the Jerseys. 
I didn't even notice her horns! Yes they need to come off. You should have a vet do that at this age unless you are VERY comfortable doing it.

Just found this.. Heifer Growth chart.
http://www.das.psu.edu/dairy/nutrition/pdf/ud006.pdf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

We also have one here.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats 1 goodlooking heifer.an the price is real fair.if i was there id buy all 3 of the heifers you mentioned.id guess her weight at 550 or 600lbs.you need to have the vet check her to make sure she isnt a freemartin.she will make a great family nurse cow.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks again all. I'm leaning more towards the jersey x. She'll be smaller which is a plus for us and I don't think we'll need the amount of milk the holsteins would produce. Although I may end up regretting that thought. Like with the chickens when I said oh 12 will be plenty.   I think we're up to about 60 now with more in the incubator.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

You can always get more later. They are a herd animal after all.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of the jersey x's momma cow. She's the red one of course.  What do you all think?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 31, 2009)

she looks alright.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> she looks alright.


I second.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

she looks real good.has a nice udder on her.wich should trannsmitt to her calf.


----------

